# Halo: Combat Evolved redux due in Q4 - Report



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Saber Interactive reportedly readying heavily made-over remake of classic shooter with new art assets. 










Following months of rumors, Joystiq has reportedly confirmed that Microsoft is working on a remake of Halo: Combat Evolved. The redux of the classic shooter is apparently in development at New Jersey-based developer Saber Interactive, the shop behind TimeShift and the forthcoming Inversion, which GameSpot recently previewed. 

 A Halo: Combat Evolved remake is apparently in the works.




According to the gaming blog, the remake of Halo will use all-new art assets and will be based on a different engine than Halo: Reach. It will support 1080p and--reportedly--3D HDTVs, as well as online co-op. The original Halo: Combat Evolved supported only local split-screen co-op. 

Joystiq says that the game will ship on November 15, 2011--10 years to the day after the original Halo was released. The game is supposed to be one of two Halo titles in development, with the other in the works at 343 Industries, Microsoft's internal Halo-only studio. 343 has been on a hiring tear of late, posting listings for a variety of positions to work on the next big Halo game.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to say, I am pretty hyped for that. I still own my original xbox launch console bundle copy of Halo CE, and the only reason I dont play it more is because you cant go online with it.


----------

